# how many of you guys have used black gold hog attractant?



## catchdog (Nov 8, 2010)

i went on a trip to fl while i was down there i bought a quart of black gold hog attractant to try in NC. cause they don't sell it here in my home town. has any of you ever try this stuff and can you tell me how well this black gold works 2. i found it on you tube and wanted to try it


----------



## catchdog (Nov 9, 2010)

i just figured some one on here has tried black gold i was wanting to know if it works or if i waisted my money?


----------



## Boar Buster Line (Nov 9, 2010)

i tried it when i first started hunting on a tree by a corn pile i dont think i knew what i was doin cuz no hogs hit the corn or the black gold so i dont think the where in the area


----------



## catchdog (Nov 9, 2010)

thanks boar buster i was going to try this cause i've seen bunch of people sellin it on line and they have a bunch of people talkin about the hogs they kill when they use this stuff


----------



## muzzy17is (Nov 11, 2010)

Sour corn is the best I've ever tried.


----------



## catchdog (Nov 13, 2010)

well if this stuff don't work i'm going to get out the post hole diggers and and brake out the sour mash


----------



## ambush77 (Nov 13, 2010)

that stuff is awesome.  been using for 2 yrs now. use it in south ga all the time.  first time i put it in a cold trap got a pile of pork.  greedy suckers even ate the rag i soaked in black gold and nailed to the post.  just like any attractant hogs gotta be in the area.  oh yeah once they rub it off the tree they are done so it's best to soak something like old carpet or potato sack and nail that sucker to a tree good.  good luck


----------



## catchdog (Nov 16, 2010)

well were i had the black gold put out is were i had hogs coming to but i just draw elk into this place now


----------



## ambush77 (Nov 16, 2010)

use some tinks sow in heat around the area you use the black gold.


----------



## catchdog (Nov 16, 2010)

i will try that ambush77 thanks


----------

